# Kicking me out



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

I board at this place and they've been decent. However, today I found out from a friend of mine that the barn is closing down. She told me that the lady who runs the place called people all day Sunday to let them know that they have 2 weeks to take their horse out. The lady who runs the place told my friend that she was the last person on her list to call. It's now Monday night and I still haven't heard anything except for my friend. Before I found out I walked up into a group of women huddled and talking and the barn manager looked up and saw me and they quickly stopped talking. So neither the barn manager nor the woman who runs the place have told me. I've tried calling her and she won't answer my call. I also paid her this months board on Sunday in person and she didn't tell me then either. My question is, is this legal?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

horselover665544 said:


> My question is, is this legal?


What does your contract say?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If she hasn't contacted you, then how are you supposed to know you are being kicked out? And if she took your money then maybe she isn't evicting you...? You really need to talk to her.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

That's just really odd.

My first throught would be she just really needed the money and doesn't want to face you about it.

But then it doesn't make sense that everyone else would know and be secretive. Are you like reknowned for being scary?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Or is she just kicking certain people out?


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

egrogan said:


> What does your contract say?


There was no contract.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

farmpony84 said:


> If she hasn't contacted you, then how are you supposed to know you are being kicked out? And if she took your money then maybe she isn't evicting you...? You really need to talk to her.


People have already been moving their horses and packing up their things. The barn is 100% closing.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

Saskia said:


> That's just really odd.
> 
> My first throught would be she just really needed the money and doesn't want to face you about it.
> 
> But then it doesn't make sense that everyone else would know and be secretive. Are you like reknowned for being scary?


I don't think I'm scary to people.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

farmpony84 said:


> Or is she just kicking certain people out?


Everyone has 2 weeks to get out. The barn is completely closing down.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I would confront the Barn Manager and ask flat out. Why did they have you pay for your month if you have to move? Did your friend pay for an additional month?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So if barn is closing in 2 weeks is your board for all of January or for the 15th of January to 15th of February? Two weeks currently till end of the month...
If the latter, I would confront the owner "quickly" and put a stop on that check payment..._partial pro-rated board is owed if you are leaving do to the barn closing not your choice._

Something isn't right that everyone else has been notified but you....:???:
Are you sure though although not good business practice your friend did not volunteer to inform you and told the barn owner such? :confused_color:
It should have come from the owner of the property/barn management though....
There is no reason to be secretive about it at this point....
So stop playing the phone thing, get to the barn when you know the B/O or manager is there and get an answer....*in person!!*
In the meantime....whether the place is closing or not....
_*I would be looking for a new barn*_.
If this is how "business" is transacted and people are treated at this place...so how is my horse then handled would be my thought!
:runninghorse2:.....
_jmo..._


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

Blue said:


> I would confront the Barn Manager and ask flat out. Why did they have you pay for your month if you have to move? Did your friend pay for an additional month?


I've been trying to get in contact with them. Hopefully they I'll run into them soon. I'm not sure if my friend paid. I'm very frustrated.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

horselover665544 said:


> I board at this place and they've been decent. However, today I found out from a friend of mine that the barn is closing down. She told me that the lady who runs the place called people all day Sunday to let them know that they have 2 weeks to take their horse out. The lady who runs the place told my friend that she was the last person on her list to call. It's now Monday night and I still haven't heard anything except for my friend. Before I found out I walked up into a group of women huddled and talking and the barn manager looked up and saw me and they quickly stopped talking. So neither the barn manager nor the woman who runs the place have told me. I've tried calling her and she won't answer my call. I also paid her this months board on Sunday in person and she didn't tell me then either. My question is, is this legal?





horselovinguy said:


> So if barn is closing in 2 weeks is your board for all of January or for the 15th of January to 15th of February? Two weeks currently till end of the month...
> If the latter, I would confront the owner "quickly" and put a stop on that check payment..._partial pro-rated board is owed if you are leaving do to the barn closing not your choice._
> 
> Something isn't right that everyone else has been notified but you....
> ...


I'll be looking at a boarding facility today. Hopefully it works out and I can have my horse moved this weekend. Also, my friend did not volunteer to tell me. I will be tracking down the barn manager until the barn closes down because I'm really upset and I'm unsure why it's a big secret. I clearly see people packing their stuff.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Either way, I would be hunting down another boarding barn while you working on getting answers. You don't want to be left with no place to keep your horse.

It is definitely not right to keep a full months board if you are going to be forced to move before the end of the month. A good time to tell you that the barn was closing would have been when you handing the money over for the month.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

At your new place remember to get a contract so you know the guildines on how to handle this situation if it arises next time.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's ridiculous. Makes it harder since there was no contract either, but next time hopefully there IS one in place at your new barn. Definitely keep looking, I hope the other barn works out for you.
Something like that is serious, a barn closing, & shouldn't be kept 'secret' from certain people. It's a shame they didn't notify you. But I'm glad you are being proactive & looking into another barn. The sooner the better!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

This is confusing... 
I don't get why everyone would be told but you? Especially when, as you say, it's obvious?

Unfortunately, if there was no contract then it likely is legal... If you tried to sue through small claims, I'm not sure you'd have much of a case.

Best of luck looking at a new stable this weekend!
This time, make sure there's a contract involved


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Have your parents talked to them? I am assuming you are a minor. They can not be evicting you if they have not informed you. Something is fishy.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

farmpony84 said:


> Have your parents talked to them? I am assuming you are a minor. They can not be evicting you if they have not informed you. Something is fishy.


My mom finally talked to them. The lady apologized for not informing. Fortunately, I found a new barn. I am to call the owner of the new barn tomorrow. I'm worried that she won't accept me into the barn. But I also feel like she likes me enough to let me board. It's just one big waiting game. And this barn is almost perfect. I'd go as far as to say that it's perfect for me and my horse.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

horselover665544 said:


> My mom finally talked to them. The lady apologized for not informing. Fortunately, I found a new barn. I am to call the owner of the new barn tomorrow. I'm worried that she won't accept me into the barn. But I also feel like she likes me enough to let me board. It's just one big waiting game. And this barn is almost perfect. I'd go as far as to say that it's perfect for me and my horse.


Why do you feel they may not accept you?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

farmpony84 said:


> Have your parents talked to them? I am assuming you are a minor. They can not be evicting you if they have not informed you. Something is fishy.


Good catch, that's probably why people were avoiding talking about it in front of her.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

Blue said:


> Why do you feel they may not accept you?


It all went great. I also know that another person at the barn was looking at the stall in the same barn I want to be accepted into. However, the owner of the new barn told me at the end of the meeting that we'll all think it over last night and that we'll talk today. So I called her this morning and she happened to be busy. She said she'd call me later. She even made plans for me to see a friend of mine who's boarding her horse next door. But then made the comment of thinking it over last night. The owner wants someone who can work and I can. The other people who went to look at the barn can't work at the barn ever. So I'm hoping she calls me later for good news.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have not done a ton of boarding. I kept my horse on base one year and got bumped to the top of the waiting list because it was based on rank (my dad not me). And then I had him at 2 "real" facilities. Both had lesson programs, indoor and outdoor riding arenas but I don't recall having to interview and get excepted into the barn. If they had an opening and my horse had all shots up to date and I could pay then I was in... I'm not sure that is the kind of place you want to go to.

I know you are on a short time frame but maybe look around some more as well while you wait for them to "make their decision". I don't think I like that kind of place....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww I hope the new barn does work out for you.  Hopefully she calls you back & everything goes smoothly. I'm sure she can appreciate the business.
If it doesn't, I agree- keep your options open in case. Always good to have a backup plan.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

PoptartShop said:


> Aww I hope the new barn does work out for you.  Hopefully she calls you back & everything goes smoothly. I'm sure she can appreciate the business.
> If it doesn't, I agree- keep your options open in case. Always good to have a backup plan.


She called me and told me it wasn't going to work out because I can't work on the weekdays because of school. So I'm stuck again. 13 days left and I'm stuck.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

horselover665544 said:


> She called me and told me it wasn't going to work out because I can't work on the weekdays because of school. So I'm stuck again. 13 days left and I'm stuck.


Wouldn't hurt to ask if you can do it short term just to have a place lined up and leave when you find a better place.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Wouldn't hurt to ask if you can do it short term just to have a place lined up and leave when you find a better place.


The owner said that I can't go there at all. She was so positive about me boarding there. Then calls me and says no. I wish I wouldn't have been led on.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow that really sucks. I hope you have better luck soon.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I didn't like the sound of that person anyway. Have you looked at private places?


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

farmpony84 said:


> I didn't like the sound of that person anyway. Have you looked at private places?


There's a private barn nearby but they're full. I feel like the people at my barn didn't tell me about all this sooner so that they can go get the available barns nearby. I'm so nervous and not sure what to do. So much on my mind.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I will definitely be praying for you to get the best barn in the area then. Pretty messed up thing for people to do.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is pretty messed up to be led on like that. I hope it pushes you in the direction of something better, maybe that place wasn't as good as we thought anyway.
Good luck, call as many places as you can. You can do this!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

horselover665544 said:


> There's a private barn nearby but they're full. I feel like the people at my barn didn't tell me about all this sooner so that they can go get the available barns nearby. I'm so nervous and not sure what to do. So much on my mind.


They probably did not tell you about it because with that short of notice they were "everyone for themselves"... That's how some people work in a crisis. Others step up to the plate and make sure everyone is cared for. 

I don't know what the area is like where you live, if it's horse country or not. Where I am, there are barns with indoors and outdoors, then there are the ones with just outdoors and of course... the ones at someones house. I keep mine at my house. I have a 6 stall barn and a grass ring. Look for people like "me". Over the years I have boarded my horse at personal residents for anywhere from free to $50 per month. He had shelter and a nice safe place to live. I missed the barn atmosphere, but in a pinch, you may need to go this route. Even if you have to knock on a strangers door...

I would also suggest calling a "real" facility, I mean business place when I say "real", like a full on boarding facility with stalls, rings, lessons, etc. Explain to them your situation, you may get lucky and they may give you a month or two in a pasture OR... They will probably know someone or have an idea of where to look.

Check your local farm supply stores and tack shop bulletin boards....Look at local magazines and see if there is a farm and garden section in your local paper.

Good luck.


----------



## Vroni19 (Jan 17, 2017)

horselover665544 said:


> There's a private barn nearby but they're full. I feel like the people at my barn didn't tell me about all this sooner so that they can go get the available barns nearby. I'm so nervous and not sure what to do. So much on my mind.


That's probably the case. Keep looking, you'll find a good place, eventually. Maybe you can have a direct talk with the owners of the barn that is closing and ask if you can have a little more time, since you weren't even told you had to leave, and you paid fully; or ask them if they have any place to suggest, even as a short-term solution.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You keep saying you have to get out.....
The place sold...
So, what is going in in the barns place? When???
Is it possible it is another boarding barn with new ownership and management?
Do some digging before you freak and just move to move and may not have to...
I have worked at a facility that was sold. 
My boss had a lease that stood through the sale proceedings and we watched the take-over occur and the mayhem that did not have to happen if people had just thought and asked,_ not panicked._
Boarders were told the place sold and they had to get out, however upon further questioning it was discovered that the new owners would love for the clients to remain if they wanted.
A settle in time and new management to adjust to but honestly those that stayed were glad they did.

Why not make some detailed questions that get answered....
Still not sure if you are to make these decisions or are a teen when the situation is already settled by adults in charge.
My apologies if you are "the adult" and I missed it but you write with emotion when a clear head and thought processes are needed right now..
Either way,_ I would get more information and a contact name & # if possible of the new owners._
You just might _not_ need to leave...or you might. 
Some better information though would benefit the situation during your hurried search.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

horseluvr2524 said:


> I will definitely be praying for you to get the best barn in the area then. Pretty messed up thing for people to do.


Good thing is, I come with good news this time. My horse will be moving to a small one stall barn where the lady who takes care of the horses is super nice. My horse will be going from a 12 by 12 foot stall to a 30 by 15 foot stall. We'll be moving her this Sunday afternoon. Thank you for your words and your prayers.


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> You keep saying you have to get out.....
> The place sold...
> So, what is going in in the barns place? When???
> Is it possible it is another boarding barn with new ownership and management?
> ...


Thankfully today I was able to find a small private barn for my horse. Also in the newspaper it said that they are putting 2,000 or more houses in the place of the barn. It's very unfortunate and I'm so sad to see 688 acres go to waste for houses when my town already has plenty.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

horselover665544 said:


> Thankfully today I was able to find a small private barn for my horse. Also in the newspaper it said that they are putting 2,000 or more houses in the place of the barn. It's very unfortunate and I'm so sad to see 688 acres go to waste for houses when my town already has plenty.


 and that is the issue of the future of equestrianism.. more houses, less farms, less people to ride. That's why I have to chuckle at places I couldn't take lessons at because I was over 200 pounds, if people quit riding.. where will horse riding/ sports be in 20 years


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

get a Contract. Get the rules in written form. Get the date board is due in written form. As a minor your parents will need to sign the boarding contract. 

Get A Contract. even a simple one will work.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm happy you found something so soon & I hope it all works out.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

OP, after all this awfulness, can I ask how you ended up finding your new spot? 

So glad things worked out for you!!


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

Chasin Ponies said:


> OP, after all this awfulness, can I ask how you ended up finding your new spot?
> 
> So glad things worked out for you!!


I had a friend that happened to know someone with a small one stall barn who has 2 horses but they're pasture. So she was nice enough to let me board in the one stall she has available. It's a beautiful place and I feel very lucky to have found it. My horse is currently in a 12 by 12 foot stall now going to be in a 30 by 15 foot stall. She'll put half and half between stall and pasture and have all the hay she can possibly want.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I am so glad that you found a new place for your horse and it sounds nice. 

I would still ask the old B/M for a refund of two weeks board as you didn't live out your full months board due to no fault of your own. In my opinion, as she knew you would have to be out in two weeks, that is stealing. Contract or no contract, it's been already established that you pay a certain amount each month to house your horse. I would ask for a refund for the two weeks. You might (more than likely) get the answer NO because that is how people can be sometimes, but it still doesn't hurt to ask for your money back. No ask, no gain. And there is always the off chance that you can be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Personally I would immediately begin barn shopping and moving at your first convenience. Since you have no contract you can just go (though you should have had one). I agree with Zex in that essentially you can chaulk up the lack of a refund as the cost of learning. Move past this and stop the drama. It will all pass and you will be wiser for it.

My very best to you,

Bkylem


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

bkylem said:


> Personally I would immediately begin barn shopping and moving at your first convenience. Since you have no contract you can just go (though you should have had one). I agree with Zex in that essentially you can chaulk up the lack of a refund as the cost of learning. Move past this and stop the drama. It will all pass and you will be wiser for it.
> 
> My very best to you,
> 
> Bkylem


Thank you for your kind words and support. I am happy to say that my horse has a new amazing home. She's loving it in her new home. I love the barn manager too, she has been amazing so far.


----------

